# Has anyone got any regrets getting two?



## arlo

Since Arlo came in to ours lives, he has literally changed our world, my dogs have always been my passion, but as I had (thankfully as they lived long lives) two sets of dogs previously they were big dogs. Although on the big side Arlo insists he is a lap dog, and I adore all the cuddles and am not complaining. We always intended getting another dog, originally a Goldendoodle but as Arlo is scared of big dogs we are thinking of another cockapoo. However for the last week every night my husband and I look at available pups, and just don't know what to do. I never put so much thought into having children! Arlos happiness is our priority, we know he would gain so much from having a brother or sister and he would have company on the very rare times he is left alone, I am just scared it will break our bond or he will be jealous. We are now in our 50's and know these will probably be the last puppy/puppies we will have and so desperately want to get it right. Please Help!!!


----------



## Jack Spaniel

Don't quit too early. I'm 76 and Oscar the 'Orrible is only 10 months old. You've got lots of puppy time left.


----------



## Janev1000

It's a difficult one. I was the same as you and thought Biscuit would love having a sister as when he was a younger puppy he just loved meeting and playing with other dogs and is anxious if I go out, so I thought company would make that easier. However, he will grumble EVERY time she comes close and they play less and less together as more and more she is losing her nerve with him. In the beginning it was great and she showed every sign of being in charge 'one day' but unfortunately it hasn't worked out that way and she has become more and more nervous about many things. She is pretty insistent that on every day she will go up and lick his face to try and win him over but maybe as she matures away from puppyhood she will do this less and less and she will be more content to live alongside him. I think if two dogs really hit off then it must be double the fun and generally I seem to hear about cockapoos getting on with ok with each other.


----------



## dmgalley

This was my biggest fear also as Jake is so close to us and was so good, so easy. 
I got very lucky. He has really taken to Willow. The only time he has an issue is when I am holding him. That is his time and he does not want her near. In those moments I am very thankful he took to her because I could not deal with that all the time.
She is a handful and a half. I tell everyone if she had been first I'd only have one. I am absolutely smitten with her but she us way more work than Jake is or ever was. It is a good thing she is so cute. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy

Absolutely no regrets  I would have another in a heartbeat but just don't have the time or space until the kids are older and more independent.


----------



## MillieDog

I have soul searched since Millie was a year old as to whether to get a 2nd poo or not.
Half of me said it would be a good idea, the other had reservations. Millie is now 2yrs and I'm 70% certain I won't get another poo (30% of me thinks they still may be a chance). However the older she gets, the more I think I will miss the boat.

My own reasons for not getting a 2nd poo, is double the maintenance. Millie does seem to enjoy peace and quiet during the day, although sometimes she looks like she could do with a play mate. She is very focused on us (especially me) and I don't want a jealous streak to emerge.

There are many people on here, who do have more than one cockapoo and the majority just love it and have no regrets.


----------



## Nanci

Donna . . you are spot on!!! If I had Carley first . . I don't think I would have had another!! BUT . . Sami just loves her and they are best buddies!! She is definately the boss! He is very submissive and puts up with her bossiness like a gentle big brother!! I would not change my decision as they are great company for each other . . and are constantly searching if one is missing from sight. The only time Sami is stingy still is bedtime . . he likes her to be in her crate as this is his "special" time with us and he loves it. She likes her crate . . so we will see if this is a permanent thing or not. 
You really have to judge on your own . . your dogs personality, temperment, social likings, adaptability etc. Sami is soooo laid back, this has been good for him as he is much more active and actually lost 3 lbs. at his last vet check, he is a lean machine now!!!!!


----------



## arlo

It is one of those times a crystal ball would be really handy, Arlo is good on the whole but does have some issues, being nervous in strage parks, beaches etc and will occasionally bolt not knowing where he is going, also on the rare occasions he is left you would think we have a pack of wolves in the house. Unfortunately all the dogs in the family are large and he will play with them but ends up running for cover. In puppy school he was in his element playing with the other puppies with no reservations at all, in fact was the ring leader From the replys it sounds that girls can be a bit on the bossier side if coming in second, so I think I would stick to another boy. I had a labrador and doberman and then two retrievers that lived out their lives happily together, but there is something about owning a Cockapoo that makes me a nervous wreck and just want to get life perfect for him!

I am so grateful for all your replys


----------



## dmgalley

arlo said:


> It is one of those times a crystal ball would be really handy, Arlo is good on the whole but does have some issues, being nervous in strage parks, beaches etc and will occasionally bolt not knowing where he is going, also on the rare occasions he is left you would think we have a pack of wolves in the house. Unfortunately all the dogs in the family are large and he will play with them but ends up running for cover. In puppy school he was in his element playing with the other puppies with no reservations at all, in fact was the ring leader From the replys it sounds that girls can be a bit on the bossier side if coming in second, so I think I would stick to another boy. I had a labrador and doberman and then two retrievers that lived out their lives happily together, but there is something about owning a Cockapoo that makes me a nervous wreck and just want to get life perfect for him!
> 
> I am so grateful for all your replys


just wanted to say I was told by my trainer and several other people not to get two boys. The girls may be bossy but the boys let them. My trainer called it the big brother syndrome. I was convinced and glad I listened that two boys was not the way to go. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Willow is so stunning.


----------



## Kody&Beau

I don't have any regrets about getting two it's lovely to see them play together and 99% of the time they get on really well, Beau is a very laid back girl and if I'm honest I wish she would stand her ground more being she was here first, I do feel that Kody can be a bit dominant over Beau at times with things like treats etc and is constantly nicking them off her a couple of times he's even been a bit possessive over me and has told Beau off if she comes and sits with me, however I'm very firm with him if he does this because like I said Beau was here first and she really was my baby. I had some doubts before I got Kody whether I would just prefer Beau as we had a great bond and I was worried that may change and she wouldn't need me as much but have to say she's still as cuddly and Kody is a big one for cuddles too so I just have two to cuddle. All in all I would say go for two but if possible have one of each *** this generally works out best x


----------



## dmgalley

arlo said:


> Willow is so stunning.


Thank you! I just love my poos so much. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear

I adore having two. It's lovely to see the bond they both have and for me it's double the pleasure. They are companions, playmates and partners in crime.


----------



## Marzi

I love having two dogs, haven't had 3 for a while - but am hoping for a third maybe in a year or so...
They all have their own personalities. 
They are better entertainment than tv, I love it when our two play together.... And I love it when they lie down and sleep together too...
Plus double the cuddles!
My collie has just hit spring hair shedding season... our next dog will definitely be poodlie


----------



## Nanci

I definatley agree with Donna . . girls are bossy . . but males seem to compete more . .


----------



## colpa110

I also love having two although must admit it would probably be less work and and lot less noisy with one. However I think I must have been really lucky as Betty and Ted spend HOURS everyday rough and tumbling and it rarely gets out of hand but then there are times when they are happy to have a bit of me time of their own.


----------



## LolaLulu

Absolutely no regrets but it was hard work for the first few months or 10! We got Lola and went back for her sister 2 days later. They are almost identicle to look at but like chalk and cheese in character. As I write Lola is bouncing off the walls playing with her babble ball while Lulu is chilling out on the sofa.


----------



## 3boys1pup

Why am I even looking at this ? :undwech:


----------



## Janev1000

Kody&Beau;169778 if I'm honest I wish she would stand her ground more being she was here first said:


> Hmmm that sounds a lot like Biscuit! - maybe because they are related! It's just that Honey is probably more submissive than Beau and like you, I do wish she'd tell him off a bit more! Occasionally she will growl at him if he tries to nick her carrot and it works! He backs off like a true gentleman, so I think their relationship would work if she were a bit more vocal. x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Janev1000 said:


> Hmmm that sounds a lot like Biscuit! - maybe because they are related! It's just that Honey is probably more submissive than Beau and like you, I do wish she'd tell him off a bit more! Occasionally she will growl at him if he tries to nick her carrot and it works! He backs off like a true gentleman, so I think their relationship would work if she were a bit more vocal. x


Jane you could be on to something here as Roo is terrible at dominating Obi too! Maybe it's a trait they've all inherited from their Dad? I wish Obi would stand up for himself more too but he let's her get away with murder. He even just stands there while she attempts to hump him and I have to tell her No and push her off him .


----------



## dmgalley

Willow is becoming a humper too. I laugh when people say they don't want a male because they hump. Willow is worse than Jake ever thought of being. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TraceyT33

Hello everyone, looking at this thread, it appears that most that have two dogs have one of each ***. I have Millie (10 months now) and do intend to get ano, possibly keep on of her pups if and when she has some. However, I was only contemplating getting another girl... what does everyone else think about 2 girls together? Love the thread btw x


----------



## arlo

Well with help of this thread, I am pleased to say we have decided we are definately going to get another  However now we have a new problem, which ***? everyone seems to recommend boy, girl, but a few have had problems. I have only had two boys together as has my sister between us 5 sets and they all got on fine. My sister lost one of hers at christmas and decided on a bitch to go with her two year old boy, they get on wonderfully, but now when they go out he is so protective of his new sister and is getting in fights which he never done before. Arlo is so submissive so I dont know wether I should go with what I know and go for another male or bite the bullet and go for a girl. I am so excited now we have decided we are going for another one, but one last hurdle to go! Boy or Girl?


----------



## Marzi

I can't really offer an opinion regarding two 'poos, but from experience with other breeds I would be inclined to say same *** is fine - ie 2 girls or 2 boys together. However I know my Dad (who bred GSDs and GRs) would definitely say the important thing before getting a second is to ensure that the first is mature - physically and emotionally, otherwise they can become competitive and take longer to establish a happy relationship.
Personally over the last 26 years we've had 2 GSD bitches, when one became very ill and had to be put to sleep at 7 we got a female JR, then added a resuce male rottie cross, who got cancer and died at 9... When the old GSD, died we got a female collie and now we have Kiki the JR replacement. Never had any problems with any of the dogs... My personal preference is for female dogs and if we add another dog in to our family in about a year's time then it would be another bitch, unless we came across a dog who needed rescuing 
We also fairly often dog sit for friends: male and female dogs cheerfully come into the home and all get along ok.... Mac the JR used to frantically hump Kiki, but once she was old enough to tell him to stop, he did


----------



## arlo

I think when my life was much busier with children as well as dogs I didnt have as much time to worry and just got on with it  You certainly have had your hands full over the years and still wanting more, shows how special a dogs love is. I was advised that about 7 months is a good time to bring in a new puppy, so we were aiming for that. I have my sons boxer coming for three weeks, be interesting to see if Arlo will grow in confidence.


----------



## Soosee

I hAve 11 months betweeeen my two poos and I love having two. I love watching them play and have fun it is definately double the pleasure. Go for it!


----------



## tessybear

I was strongly advised to get one of each ***. I am sure it works for some but I wasn't going to take any risks. I know Bonnie is submissive with male dogs but not with females. As for two males, I didn't want any competitive territory marking with them.


----------



## colpa110

I have been told that bitches are more likely to scrap but have no personal experience of this. I somehow can imagine this would be the case with Betty as she is quite feisty. I have to say I love having one of each.


----------



## dmgalley

If I had two Willows I'd be in a real spot. I love my boy and I'm glad I got a girl but she is WORK.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy

I have to say that I think Obi (boy) was/is way easier than Roo (girl).


----------



## Von

We have two girls, the first few weeks were not easy - we had to put a lot of work into helping them learn to live comfortably with one another. It has been worth every minute of that time, as we now have two dogs, very different in temperament who get on well and enjoy each other's company. Their antics, affection and sheer love life is a constant source of delight - do we regret having two? Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## LolaLulu

We have two girls and like Von the first few weeks they would play fight quite aggressively but not viciously, no snarling just very boisterous. 
Lola always was the more dominant one , if she wants the toy, she gets it. But they are the best of friends and it is great to watch them together.


----------

